#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-10-28
<dkessel> http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/ contains outdated documentation - it looks like it might be wise to remove the old version? then googling "ubuntu autopilot api" will return http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot/api/index.html, and not the outdated version....
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-10-30
<veebers> balloons: you around?
<balloons> veebers, first day back, how are you?
<veebers> balloons: nice, how was your travel back? I'm ok thanks. I got back Wed arvo (Friday today), funnily enough I felt better yesterday than today. But still feel fine :-)
<balloons> ahh right, it's one week on locally for you
<veebers> balloons: Yeah, I stayed on for a couple of days and left DC Monday lunchtime
<veebers> balloons: I can't remember if I followed up this bug, but I take it from past conversations that this can be closed against autopilot? https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1379488
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379488 in Ubuntu Calendar App "apparmor denial during test runs for /home/phablet/autopilot/fakeenv/*/.cache/QML/" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> veebers, so the AP work was to remove the click.rules rules we put in
<balloons> I believe that file is gone now, though the work remains. so autopilot should be no longer affected indeed
<veebers> balloons: oh, so they no longer exist as part of the remove from image :-)
<veebers> sweet, thanks balloons. I'll mark as invalid
<veebers> actually, perhaps fix released is better suited if it was the removal of the rules files
<balloons> veebers, well what happened to the click rules again? refresh my memory
<veebers> balloons: They were removed from autopilot-touch package
<balloons> veebers, right, and they went where?
<veebers> oh, and moved to dbus-properties-service (or something similar0
<veebers> so, they still exist
<veebers> so, I think I was to quick to suggest 'fix released'
<balloons> veebers, right so that bit of work needs to happen still. So wherever it's moved should be marked
 * balloons checks the bug
<veebers> balloons: right you are, I'll double check which package it actually went into
<balloons> thanks veebers. I'll update the bug to specify that the click.rules need to modified once the dependant bug lands
<balloons> veebers, rev 518 makes me smile!
<balloons> veebers, so I'm not sure where the rules went your mp doesn't mention a bug
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/1.5-fixing-packaging-image-removal/+merge/239192
<veebers> balloons: ^_^ yeah working on a release today. Let me clarify where they went
<veebers> balloons: dbus-property-service
<Letozaf_> Hi guys I've got some problems with an autopilot test I am trying to write for telegram app, launching autopilot list or run on it says there are not tests, cannot figure out what's wrong, can someone help me ?
<veebers> Letozaf_: sure thing
<veebers> Letozaf_: Do you have a link to a branch of what you're trying to run?
<Letozaf_> veebers, thanks, here is the link: lp:~carla-sella/junk/libqtelegram_First_small_test
 * veebers looks
<veebers> Letozaf_: your __init__.py file is missnamed (has a space in the file name) ubuntu_telegram_app/tests/__init__\ .py should be ubuntu_telegram_app/tests/__init__.py
<veebers> Letozaf_: Once you make that change list will work (but currently raises a sytanx error exception, but you'll be able to work that out once you can actually list it :-) )
<Letozaf_> veebers, oooh!!! thanks, this was driving me mad :-)
<veebers> Letozaf_: heh, nw. I know the feeling :-)
<Letozaf_> veebers, :-P
<veebers> I've spent some time before wondering the same thing just to realise that my file name didn't start with 'test_' :-\
<Letozaf_> veebers, lol
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-10-26
<dobey> how do i figure out why adt-run is hanging when i try to run autopilot tests with it?
<dobey> elopio: come back to the dark side. we miss you
<elopio> dobey: heh, I miss you too :)
<elopio> dobey: adt-run -d -s gives more information and lets you log into the testbed after it times out.
<dobey> elopio: it doesn't get far enough for that i don't think
<dobey> Services restarted successfully.
<dobey> that's the last message printed, where it hangs
<dobey> it never times out
<dobey> that's with a vivid image
<elopio> dobey: paste the output you get with -d.
<dobey> i can't run with a utopic image, because utopic is eol :-/
<elopio> if it doesn't time out, sounds like something bad in autopkgtest.
<dobey> and i can't create a wily image. it seems to just hang
<dobey> and i don't know how to create an ubuntu-rtm image
<dobey> yeah, -d doesn't show anything additional there
<dobey> top shows qemu is doing stuff, but no messages on console
<dobey> :(
<elopio> dobey: with the snappy ssh script, if you pass -b it prints the vm boot console.
<elopio> not sure what test bed you are using.
<dobey> i'm trying to run the pay-ui click autopilot tests with adt-run
<dobey> qemu has a serial console socket, but i'm not sure how to connect to it
<dobey> but i can't seem to open it with tail or minicom
<dobey> minicom: cannot open /tmp/adt-virt-qemu.9bhk7o7g/ttyS1: No such device or address
<dobey> meh
<elopio> dobey: for qemu, the option is --show-boot
<dobey> option to what?
<elopio> dobey: to redirect the vm boot messages to your terminal. adt-run ... --- qemu --show-boot ...
<elopio> that should show more info. Not sure useful info, but more.
<dobey> doesn't work here
<dobey> adt-virt-qemu: error: unrecognized arguments: --show-boot
<dobey> and -d there doesn't show naything
<dobey> and this was working fine 6 months ago when i last ran this stuff :(
<elopio> um, I am on vivid but have adt-run from wily. Maybe this is new.
<elopio> but well, you shouldn't be surprised it stops working after 6 months without running it :)
<dobey> why? i haven't changed distro versions. i haven't modified the image i'm testing on. the click package hasn't changed (though i'm trying to add new tests for making a bug fix now)
<dobey> it shouldn't just stop working
<dobey> the only thing this tells me is that i should just scrap all autopilot tests everywhere, because nobody actually uses these tools, so they're totally unreliable
<dobey> and unreliable tests (and the tools needed to run them), are a waste of time
<elopio> dobey: +1 to that. If nobody is running the tests daily, they are worthless.
<elopio> however, I would suggest to fix them and start running them daily, of course.
<dobey> elopio: there's no need to run the tests daily if changes aren't being made daily
<dobey> i shouldn't have to run my own tests daily to ensure that the tools used to run those tests aren't breaking
<elopio> dobey: you should run the tests against the development image, which changes daily.
<dobey> nope
<elopio> well, that's probably another problem. If the error is in qemu + image, nobody is running that combination either.
<dobey> well, it's also not like i'm running the latest packages in development ubuntu all the time either
<dobey> i'm doing this on an LTS host
<dobey> i think there have been some security updates for qemu, but i wouldn't expect that to break things
<elopio> there's also the chance that it has never worked.
<elopio> but well, there are so many projects involved in this that things are delicate and break in unexpected ways.
<dobey> well i know it worked because i ran the tests
<dobey> and i refused to land the autopkgtest stuff in the click until i had it working reliably
<elopio> I get an error creating the chroot as explained in the README ^_^
<elopio> many broken things.
<elopio> none of them your fault, I bet.
<elopio> but if you don't run your tests daily, you won't find when somebody breaks your stuff, and you won't be able to make sure that they don't break it again.
<dobey> i shouldn't have to manually run my tests daily
<dobey> if the tests should be run manually, then it should be done via CI, where the image builds automatically run the autopkgtests configured for all the packages installed by default on that image
<elopio> yes. By you I don't mean *just you*. Your team, somewhere, ideally automatically. But every day, that's the important part.
<dobey> i have to disagree
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-10-27
<dobey> bah. systemd :(
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-10-29
<Guest17444> hello. can someone help how can I run autopilot from a source code? could not find any instruction. thanx
<dobey> from the autopilot source tree? or run the tests in some project using autopilot?
 * ahayzen wonders if is possible to connect Vis to an app running on the device rather than the desktop
<ahayzen> balloons, when you have been running the music-app autopilot tests on the new jenkins has the mocking been working correctly?
#ubuntu-autopilot 2017-11-01
<ppp> THOSE STUPID MUSLIM SAND NIGGERS HAVE KILLED INNOCENT AMERICANS AGAIN
<ppp> THE NAZI ORGANIZATION OF AMERICA IS PLANNING AN EMERGENCY MEETING
<ppp> TODAY @ #/JOIN ON IRC.FREENODE.NET. DO NOT COMPLAIN IN #FREENODE
<ppp> THIS MEETING IS INTENDED TO BE FOR MORE LIKEMINDED INDIVIDUALS
<ppp> IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS PLEASE DONT HESISTATE SENDING A MESSAGE TO
<ppp> VAP0R ON IRC.FREENODE.NET.
<ppp> zbenjamin Noskcaj ubuntulo12 ubot5 dkessel ahayzen ChanServ
